# Lochia comes back???



## divadexie

My bleeding had stopped, completely. I wasn't even getting any spotting or anything. It had stopped by about a week after my section.
But it is back today.
I just googled it and read that you lochia can come beack. How common is this? 

I am expressing milk so does that mean it is likely my period won't come until I stop or is that an old wives tale??


----------



## TwoBumps

Mine did this too, stopped after about week & a half & then came back. I thought it was AF but it carried on for ages. Started the pill again after 6 weeks & had a really heavy first bleed & then it stopped for good! Spoke to the doctor about it & she said it was left from the birth & if it hadn't stopped would have had to have it cleaned out. Maybe have a chat to your doctor if it doesn't stop again soon x


----------



## divadexie

I have to make an appointment for early next week to discuss reducing my BP medication so will mention it then.
It's really heavy and quite brown. My periods are really heavy so I am use to it, MW told me I shouldn't use tampons until after my 1st period, but I know other people have done and there's no way I can use a pad I'd be at the loo every 5 mins Lol I hate pads!


----------



## katy1310

Mine came and went a few times, I was quite confused by it! It was heavy for the first 2-3 days, then eased off so much there was almost nothing towards the end of the first week, then it would come back heavy for just a day here and there with nothing in between! What I did notice was it came back on the days I was at the hospital - don't know if it was because I was rushing around, or just coincidence. It hardly even seemed to tail off, it was heavy then nothing then heavy then nothing! It's not been back for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## AP

I didnt have a c section and everything went tits up after birth! I had some heavy bleeding every second week and it drove me up the wall!!!!!!!!!!! I ended up changing pills once i had finished expressing and had no probs since


----------



## Foogirl

My bleeding stopped fairly quickly. My cycle returned at 4 weeks, even though I was exclusively expressing!

The more I read on here with people bleeding after giving birth, I'm convinced there is no such thing as "normal":haha:


----------

